# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Κατασκευη ψυγειου με peltier

## ikaros1978

καλοκαιρι ερχεται,ολο και καπου θα χρειαστει.Μιλαμε για την μετατροπη ενος απλου φορητου ψυγειου σε ηλεκτρικο με το συστημα peltier.
Χρησιμοποιησα μια μεγαλη ψυκτρα (εξωτερικα) για την θερμη επιφανεια,μια μικρη (εσωτερικα) για την ψυχρη επιφανεια, ενα τροφοδοτικο 12v/40A (αυτο ειχα αυτο εβαλα  :Smile:   ) και αναμενεται να τοποθετησω ενα ψηφιακο θερμομετρο,ενα μικρο κυκλωματακι θερμοστατη και ανεμιστηρες (απαραιτητοι και εσωτερικα και εξωτερικα). Επισης θελω να βαλω και μια προστατευτικη λαμαρινα σε σχημα Π στο τροφοδοτικο η με καποιο τροπο να καλυψω τις κλεμμες τροφοδοσιας γιατι εχουμε και 220V εκει.
Στις φωτο ειναι το σταδιο τον δοκιμων και μεχρι στιγμης αποδιδει πολυ καλυτερα απ οτι υπολογιζα.Σε μιση ωρα περιπου ο θαλαμος απο θερμοκρασια δωματικου εφτασε τους 5 βαθμους και πιστευω οτι θα πεσει κι αλλο.
Το συστημα τραβαει περιπου 15Α (5 αμπερ το καθε ενα peltier) + 0.6 Α οι ανεμιστηρες μαζι και με οργανα κτλ εκτιμω συνολικα 16Α.
Για οσους δεν γνωριζουν το συστημα peltier να πω οτι απαιτειται οποσδηποτε θερμοαπαγωγικη κρεμα και στις δυο πλευρες του, μεγαλη ψυκτρα στην θερμη επιφανεια και μικρη σχετικα στην ψυχρη. Οπωσδηποτε χρηση ανεμιστηρων γιατι η απαγωγη της θερμοτητας αυξανει σημαντικα την αποδοση.
Μπορει καποιος αν θελει να τοποθετησει και βυσμα αναπτηρα αυτοκινητου για χρηση αυτοκινητου αλλα συμβουλευω οτι η χρηση του με σβηστο το αυτοκινητο θα ξελιγωσει την μπαταρια οποτε μονο σε ταξιδι βολευει οπου η μπαταρια φορτιζεται παραλληλα.
Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να πω.Πιστευω οτι αξιζε τον κοπο για υλικα που καθονταν και δεν ηξερα τι να τα κανω.

----------


## aris285

Ωραια πραματα μπραβο απο εμενα πολυ απλο και χρησιμο συστημα.

Που τα βρησκουμε τα peltier??

αυτα μπορουμε να τα βαζουμε και αναμεσα σε τρανζιστορ και ψυκτρα για καλητερη ψυξη  :Laugh:

----------


## Googlis

Ωραίος ο Βάγγος!! Πολύ όμορφη και πρακτική κατασκευή! Όμως τι κατανάλωση έχει  στις 6 ή 12 ώρες λειτουργίας?
Εσωτερικά νομίζω με έναν ανεμιστήρα θα είσαι μια χαρά αλλά να τον βάλεις να δουλεύει με κάποιο κύκλωμα και μισή ώρα μετά από την στιγμή που σταματάνε να δουλεύουν τα peltier ώστε η ψύξη να μοιράζετε καλύτερα. Ή να δουλεύει συνέχεια και να σταματά όταν ανοίγεις την πόρτα και για 5 λεπτά μετά.

Peltier είχα αγοράσει από το ebay σε πολύ φτηνές τιμές.

----------


## SIERA

μπραβο βαγγελη και παλι βλεπω φτιαχνεις πραμα συνεχως.... :Smile: 
ποσο ειναι το κοστος των υλικων ????

----------


## herctrap

ωραια ιδεα
συγχαρητηρια

----------


## p.gabr

μπραβο βαγγελη ριξε περισσοτερα για τα peltier --- εισαι και νοικοκυρης βλεπω ---ετοιμαζεσαι απο τωρα για εξορμησεις ?
 :Crying:

----------


## ikaros1978

ευχαριστω παιδια.
Απο το μεσημερι που το εβαλα να δουλευει ακομα στην μπριζα ειναι και ολα πανε καλα.Η εξωτερικη ψυκτρα ειναι στους 35-40 βαθμους μονιμα πια και η εσωτερικη θερμοκρασια ειναι πλεον 3 βαθμοι.Πιστευω αλλο δεν θα πεσει. 
Φιλε Αρη οπως ειπε και ο Νικος απο το ebay τα ειχα παρει τα peltier καθως και το τροφοδοτικο το 40αμπερο (70 ευρω αν θυμαμαι καλα).Aλλα προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι αυτο το συστημα δεν κανει για ψυξη ηλεκτρονικων εξαρτηματων για τον απλουστατο λογω οτι αυξανουν την υγρασια περιξ του υπο ψυξη εξαρτηματος.Οπως ακριβως 'ιδρωνει' το ποτηρι του παγωμενου φραπε το καλοκαιρι.Κανεις μας δεν θελει αυτο το ιδρωμα μεσα σε μια συσκευη προφανως.

----------


## ikaros1978

> Ωραίος ο Βάγγος!! Πολύ όμορφη και πρακτική κατασκευή! Όμως τι κατανάλωση έχει  στις 6 ή 12 ώρες λειτουργίας?
> Εσωτερικά νομίζω με έναν ανεμιστήρα θα είσαι μια χαρά αλλά να τον βάλεις να δουλεύει με κάποιο κύκλωμα και μισή ώρα μετά από την στιγμή που σταματάνε να δουλεύουν τα peltier ώστε η ψύξη να μοιράζετε καλύτερα. Ή να δουλεύει συνέχεια και να σταματά όταν ανοίγεις την πόρτα και για 5 λεπτά μετά.
> 
> Peltier είχα αγοράσει από το ebay σε πολύ φτηνές τιμές.



τι να κανω ρε Νικολα.μεχρι να ερθουν ολα τα πραγματα για τον λαμπατο κατι πρεπει να κανουμε να σπασει αυτο το ασχημο αισθημα της αναμομης!  :Wink: 
Ναι πραγματι ενας ανεμιστηρας μεσα ειναι αρκετος απλα πρεπει να του κανω μια βασουλα για στηριξη (οχι οπως ειναι τωρα προχειρα πιασμενο).

----------


## Hulk

Μπραβο Βαγγελη και απο εμενα! Δεν σε προλαβαινουμε με τις κατασκευες σου καθε φορα και τωρα ετοιμαζεις και λαμπατο; συνεχεισε αυτο που κανεις και παλι μπραβο!

----------


## _ab

Οντως εξυπνη ιδεα....βαγγελη ποσα Α τραβανε τα 3 πελτιερ που εχεισ βαλει?Επισης πως στηριζονται πανω στην ψυκτρα? Δεν φαινονται καλα στη φωτο....

----------


## ikaros1978

περιπου 5A το καθενα _ab . Στην μεγαλη ψυκτρα εχω βαλει πριτσινοπασο M4 και με αντιστοιχα βιδακια περιπου 60mm ξεκιναει απο την μικρη ψυκτρα και σφιγγει πανω στην μεγαλη κανοντας δηλαδη οι δυο ψυκτρες με τα πελτιερ ενα σαντουιτς!

----------


## ikaros1978

περιπου ετσι δηλαδη

----------


## stratos111

Μπραβο φίλε. Μια παρατήρηση να κάνω. Τα peltier με το ανεμιστηράκι στο πλάι πιστεύω ότι θα δημιουργεί πρόβλημα. Πιο καλά θα ήτανε στο καπάκι. Είχα φτιάξει ένα παρόμοιο χωρίς τροφοδοτικό και με ένα peltier 150 w. Το κακό ήτανε ότι μονο με παταρία δούλευε και έτσι δεν βόλευε πολύ.

----------


## ikaros1978

το ανεμιστηρακι ειναι προχειρα τοποθετημενο Στρατο για δοκιμη.Θα μπουνε δυο των 4 η 6 mm και μαλιστα  καλα κεντραρισμενα.Το ιδιο και στην εξωτερικη η 4 τεμαχια των 8mm η 2 των 12mm

----------


## button

Εγώ σκεφτόμουν αντί για μπύρες θα το έβαζα στο PC έτσι το καλοκαίρι όταν έχει ζεστές το PC να είναι δροσερό και θα είχα ένα σωλήνα απο πίσω να βγαίνει μπροστά απο οθόνη με 2 ανεμιστήρες σε 2 άκρες να πετάει το φρέσκο και κρύο αέρα...

----------


## ikaros1978

τελεια ιδεα! ετσι και το pc θα γεμισει υγρασια και εσυ θα παθεις ψυξη στο προσωπο!  :Laugh:  
πλακα κανω!
θα ηταν τελεια ιδεα οντως για το pc αλλα το κακο οπως ειπα και παραπανω ειναι η ρημαδα η υγρασια!

----------


## Nickolaos

Για να παίξει σε σύνχρονο pc το tec πρέπει απο την άλλη να έχει μια πολύ δυνατή αερόψυκτρα, και πάλι δεν θα δεις διαφορές. Για subzero cooling ή phase change ή άζωτο. Και πολύ κατανάλωση τα tec.

----------


## leeperik

Σερφαροντας στο ιντερνετ επεσα σε μια σελιδα (δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα σας φανει χρησιμη) που περιγραφει τη λειτουργια των στοιχειων peltier και ειπα να την βαλω εδω

----------


## ikaros1978

:Thumbup1:

----------


## SV1JRT

Πολύ καλή κατασκευή. Μπράβο.
 Υπόψιν, τα peltier εκτός από την ψύξη - θέρμανση μπορούν και να ΠΑΡΑΓΟΥΝ ΤΑΣΗ αν τα ψύξετε απο την μία και τα θερμάνετε από την άλλη μεριά. Μήπως σας έβαλα ιδέες για την επόμενη κατασκευή ??
 Καλή επιτυχία...

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## daman

θα ηθελα περισσοτερα πανω στην εφαρμογη τους για παραγωγη ρευματος αν μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει.
Καποια στιγμη επεσα πανω σε σελιδα αμερικανικη που ειχε κατασκευη μιας σομπας πελλετ που ειχανε προσαρμωσει επανω της στοιχεια "πελτιε" και η σομπα μετα την εναυση της απο μπαταρια 12βολτ και λειτουργια μερικων λεπτων και αφου ζεσταθει αυτο-παρηγαγε το ρευμα που χρειαζοτανε για να γυρισει ο κοχλιας τροφοδοσιας των πελλετ και φορτιζε την μπαταρια.Μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε κατι αντιστοιχο (εχω σομπα πελετ ετοιμη) εστω και χωρις να μπλεξουμε με τα ηλεκτρικα της σομπας,απλως να φορτιζουμε μπαταριες ενος ups ή του σπιτιου (opzs) για ψιλο-συντηρηση τους.Υπαρχει ακομα ενα μεγαλο τζακι -λεβητας που τα μεταλλα του ζεσταινονται αρκετα κατα τη λειτουργια του.Περιμενω ιδεες.....

----------


## SV1JRT

Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα με το θέμα (ΑΚΟΜΑ) αλλά η αρχή λειτουργίας των peltier είναι γνωστή από τις αρχικές μέρες του ηλεκτρισμού. Είχα δεί σε έθεση αντίκες από τα πρώτα βήματα του ηλεκτρισμού, μεταξύ των οποίων ήταν και μία φωτιστική λάμπα πετρελαίου με ενσωματωμένο σύστημα πελτιερ ικανό να τροφοδοτήσει με ρευμα ένα μικρό λαμπάτο ραδιόφωνο της εποχής. Δεν ξέρω γιατί θάφτηκε το θέμα πελτιερ απο εκεί και μετά. Συμφέροντα ίσως ?? Ποιός ξέρει.
 Το θέμα τζάκι με πελτιερ στην βάση της καμινάδας με βασανίζει και εμένα. Χαλκοσωλήνες για να ζεσταίνετε νερό μέσα στο τσιμέντο στο τζάκι και πελτιερ απο επάνω στην καμινάδα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τα πελτιέρ που κυκλοφορούν ΔΕΝ αντέχουν σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες.
 Σκεφτομαι να φτιάξω δικό μου πελτιέρ. Δεν είναι δύσκολο. Συρματάκια από δύο μέταλα είναι, ενωμένα εναλάξ μεταξύ τους.
Ψάξε στο Internet. Εχει πολλές πληροφορίες, αλλά ΜΗΝ πιστεύεις οτιδήποτε διαβάζεις. Μπορεί να είναι μούφα. Σαν το σύστημα με τη σόμπα πέλλετ και την "αυτο-τροφοδοσία" της....

----------


## SV1JRT

Ετσι στα γρήγορα... Λίγο διάβασμα.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoelectric_effect


http://www.instructables.com/id/How-...electric-lamp/



 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## daman

Σωτηρη , "το σύστημα με τη σόμπα πέλλετ και την "αυτο-τροφοδοσία" της.... " νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι μουφα.
Θα ψαξω να βρω το αρχειο, νομιζω ειναι απο εργασια καποιου αμερικανικου πανεπιστημιου σε συνεργασια με εταιρεια κατασκευης σομπων.

----------


## ikaros1978

> Πολύ καλή κατασκευή. Μπράβο.
>  Υπόψιν, τα peltier εκτός από την ψύξη - θέρμανση μπορούν και να ΠΑΡΑΓΟΥΝ ΤΑΣΗ αν τα ψύξετε απο την μία και τα θερμάνετε από την άλλη μεριά. Μήπως σας έβαλα ιδέες για την επόμενη κατασκευή ??
>  Καλή επιτυχία...



Ευχαριστω Σωτηρη.Το θεμα ειναι ομως η αποδοση ενος τετοιου συστηματος παραγωγης και σιγουρα η αποσβεση του πιθανου επενδυμενου ποσου του εξοπλισμου.Ειναι αυτο που λεμε οτι καποια φορα τα θεωρητικα και τα πρακτικα..απεχουν πολυ!

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ευχαριστω Σωτηρη.Το θεμα ειναι ομως η αποδοση ενος τετοιου συστηματος παραγωγης και σιγουρα η αποσβεση του πιθανου επενδυμενου ποσου του εξοπλισμου.Ειναι αυτο που λεμε οτι καποια φορα τα θεωρητικα και τα πρακτικα..απεχουν πολυ!



 Καλησπέρα Βαγγέλη. Το θέμα "κόστος προς απόδοση" είναι αλουνου παπά ευαγγέλιο  :Smile:   :Smile: 
 Εγώ έδωσα ιδέα απο πειραματικής - ερευνητικής πλευράς......
 Για όποιν θέλει να ψαχτεί με πελτιερ....  :Wink:   :Wink: 
 Σίγουρα μια τέτοια κατασκευή δεν θα λύσει το ενεργειακό πρόβλημμα κανενός.....

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτηρη , "το σύστημα με τη σόμπα πέλλετ και την "αυτο-τροφοδοσία" της.... " νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι μουφα.
> Θα ψαξω να βρω το αρχειο, νομιζω ειναι απο εργασια καποιου αμερικανικου πανεπιστημιου σε συνεργασια με εταιρεια κατασκευης σομπων.



Δημήτρη, λυπάμε που θα σε απογοητευσω, αλλά αν κατάλαβα καλά, η σόμπα αυτή εμπίπτει στην κατηγορία "αεικίνητου" που έχουν γραφτεί τόσα και τόσα άρθρα. Εν ολίγεις, ΔΕΝ μπορείς να ανακυκλώσεις το 100% της ενέργειας, με κανένα τρόπο, οπότε δέν γίνετε ένα σύστημα να "αυτο-τροφοδοτείτε". Εχουν γραφτεί τόσα και τόσα για αυτό το θέμα. Μην το ξαναπιάσουμε απ την αρχή....
Ακόμα και αν "υπογράφει" πανεπιστήμιο την κατασκευή αυτή και ΠΑΛΙ ΔΕΝ θα λειτουργήσει... Δυστηχώς οι νόμοι της φυσικής ΔΕΝ μπορούν να σπάσουν.....

----------


## ikaros1978

> Δημήτρη, λυπάμε που θα σε απογοητευσω, αλλά αν κατάλαβα καλά, η σόμπα αυτή εμπίπτει στην κατηγορία "αεικίνητου" που έχουν γραφτεί τόσα και τόσα άρθρα. Εν ολίγεις, ΔΕΝ μπορείς να ανακυκλώσεις το 100% της ενέργειας, με κανένα τρόπο, οπότε δέν γίνετε ένα σύστημα να "αυτο-τροφοδοτείτε". Εχουν γραφτεί τόσα και τόσα για αυτό το θέμα. Μην το ξαναπιάσουμε απ την αρχή....
> Ακόμα και αν "υπογράφει" πανεπιστήμιο την κατασκευή αυτή και ΠΑΛΙ ΔΕΝ θα λειτουργήσει... Δυστηχώς οι νόμοι της φυσικής ΔΕΝ μπορούν να σπάσουν.....



συμφωνω απολυτως.Για πειραματα παντως και δοκιμες αξιζει.

----------


## Nickolaos

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν δίνει και την τρελή τάση.

----------


## daman

δεν μπορεσα να απαντησω νωριτερα..
βρηκα το ενα απο τα δυο σαιτ που εψαχνα και ειναι το παρακατω:http://www.realinnovation.com/archiv...01/a/index.htm
το αλλο το αμερικανικο δεν το βρηκα ακομα,
παντως για να απαντησω σε προηγουμενο μηνυμα δεν μιλαμε για το αεικινητο αλλα για θερμικη ενεργεια που εκπεμπεται απο την καυση των ξυλων ή των πελλετ και τη μετατρεπουμαι σε ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια(με μικρη αποδοση βεβαια) η οποια αρκει για να κινησει τον κοχλια που τροφοδοτει με πελλετ.Γενικα οι πελλετοσομπες χρειαζονται 100-200 βατ/ωρα για να λειτουργησουν,οποτε αρκουν λιγα πελτιε για αυτη τη δουλεια.

----------


## Funatik

Πολύ καλή η ιδέα σου Βαγγέλη , και ότι ετοιμάζω φορητό φωτοβολταικό σύστημα οπότε θα το λάβω και αυτό στα υπ'όψην για μπαταρίες, Ωραια εργασία, συνέχισε έτσι!

----------


## ikaros1978

Σε ευχαριστω Μηνα..και συ καλη επιτυχια στο φ/β project!

----------


## Funatik

Σε ευχαριστώ και εσένα Βαγγέλη. Μετά απο μια 1η περιήγηση σε ηλεκτρονικάδικα  και καταστήματα ηλεκτρολογικού εξοπλισμού δεν βρήκα πουθενά  ψύκτρες. Στο ebay έχει μόνο μικρές για cpu. Καμία ιδέα που μπορώ να παραγγείλω; Και μια άλλη ερώτηση...Βαγγέλη στο τεχνικό υπηρέτησες;("Θέλειν εστί δύνασθαι.")

----------


## ikaros1978

υπηρετησα,υπηρετω και θα υπηρετω αλλα 22 χρονια (αν δεν αλλαξει κατι και χρειαστουν αλλα 40!!!)
Αν θελεις μπορω να σου στειλω ψυκτρες ,εχω αρκετες αποθεμα.(αν και δεν ξερω απο εξοδα αποστολης πως θα πανε γιατι δεν ειναι και πολυ ελεφριες οι ρημαδες) Αν ειναι στειλε μου pm

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Εγώ πάντως θα προτιμούσα ένα κουζινάκι με το pertier στη θέση του "ματιού" και από κάτω τη ψήκτρα σε θαλαμάκι ψυγείου! Από τη μια να ζεσταίνω το φαγητό και από την άλλη να παγώνω το κρασάκι μου!!!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## MALEXIOU2

πως θα ρυθμισεις την θερμοκρασια στο ψυγειο η θα το αφησεις ετσι .Παντως ενταξει 192watt ειναι ενταξει!

----------


## MALEXIOU2

ωραιος πολυ ωραιος εκμεταλευεσαι και τα δυο!

----------


## p.gabr

Ααααααααααααααααααα

Ετσι λιγο να δροσιστουμε και να το ξαναδουμε

----------


## ikaros1978

axxxxxxxx.....ωραιο!!! τι δοση δροσιας ηταν αυτη???  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

πως ακριβως λειτουργουν τα πελτιερ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> πως ακριβως λειτουργουν τα πελτιερ



Κάπως έτσι ..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQUY_bs59a4

----------

Hulk (06-08-12), 

ikaros1978 (06-08-12)

----------


## charis88

Αν καπως αργα να ρωτησω κατι.... πως θα δω σε ενα πελτιερ ποια μερια βγαζει ζεστη και ποια κρυο; ακομα με ενα 50 βαττ ποσο μπορει να κατεβει η θερμοκρασια; εχω σκοπο να βαλω μεγαλη ψυκτρα και 2 ανεμηστηρες 12μμ. Για ψυγειο το θελω. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## tasosmos

To βαζεις σε τροφοδοσια για καναδυο δευτερολεπτα και βλεπεις... 50W νομιζω οτι θα ειναι μικρο για ψυγειο.

----------


## Spark

σχετικα με τα ψυγειάκια αυτοκινητου 50βατ, εκανα πρόσφατα δοκιμή και παρουσίαση, να ξέρετε πως στον αποθηκευτικό χώρο εντος του ψυγείου χωρουν 15-20 λιτρα και δεν κατεβάζουν την θερμοκρασία λιγότερο απο 10 βαθμους κελσιου.
εαν μειωθει ο χώρος και μονωθουν καλύτερα τότε μπορουν να φθασουν τους 7 βαθμους κ.
βεβαια για να πετυχουν αυτη την θερμοκρασία πρεπει να λειτουργουν μερικές ώρες με συνεχή καταναλωση ρευματος περιπου 4-5 Αμπερ

----------


## charis88

> σχετικα με τα ψυγειάκια αυτοκινητου 50βατ, εκανα πρόσφατα δοκιμή και παρουσίαση, να ξέρετε πως στον αποθηκευτικό χώρο εντος του ψυγείου χωρουν 15-20 λιτρα και δεν κατεβάζουν την θερμοκρασία λιγότερο απο 10 βαθμους κελσιου.
> εαν μειωθει ο χώρος και μονωθουν καλύτερα τότε μπορουν να φθασουν τους 7 βαθμους κ.
> βεβαια για να πετυχουν αυτη την θερμοκρασία πρεπει να λειτουργουν μερικές ώρες με συνεχή καταναλωση ρευματος περιπου 4-5 Αμπερ



 Για την καταναλωση δεν με πειραζει και πολυ γιατι το θελω για φορτηγο. Οποτε καλυτερα να βαλω 2 50αρια;

----------


## electrifier

Μερικές σημειώσεις, μιας και είχα σκεφτεί παρόμοιο project.

Απ'όσο είχα διαβάσει είναι κακή ιδέα να χρησιμοποιείται θερμοστάτης στα peltier και πρέπει να τροφοδοτούνται με σταθερό ρεύμα κι όχι on-off διότι καταστρέφονται. Προσωπικά αυτό με αποθάρρυνε στο project.

Σχετικά με το ίδρωμα σε περίπτωση ψύξης ηλεκτρονικών, δε νομίζω πως ισχύει διότι το peltier λειτουργεί απλά ως αντλία θερμότητας κι όσο υπάρχει αρκετή θερμότητα στη ψυχρή πλευρά του δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ιδρώνει και να μαζεύει υγρασία. Πχ αν έχουμε 30 Κελσίου στη ψυχρή πλευρά του και 90 Κελσίου στη θερμή, δε βλέπω το λόγο να ιδρώνει κάπου. Εξάλλου σε τέτοιες κατασκευές κανονικά προβλέπεται μόνωση στο peltier. Αν δεν υπάρχει αρκετή θερμότητα και κρυώνει, ε, τότε μάλλον είναι περιττή η χρήση ενός peltier...

Σχετικά με τη παραγωγή ηλεκτρισμού από peltier νομίζω πως υπάρχουν ειδικά peltier που είναι πιο κατάλληλα σχεδιασμένα γι αυτή τη λειτουργία.

Επειδή είδα να ψάχνονται ψύκτρες, μια καλή ιδέα είνaι να χρησιμοποιήσετε παλιές ψύκτρες επεξεργαστών PC, κάνουν θαυμάσια δουλειά και τις βρίσκετε αρκετά φτηνές μεταχειρισμένες. Μερικές δε έχουν και καλό σχήμα (πχ διάφορες τύπου flower ή low profile). Εναλλακτικά, οποιοδήποτε κομμάτι αλουμινίου αποτελεί μια ενδεχόμενη λύση, δε χρειάζεται κάτι superspecial.

----------


## rama

Τι εννοείς παραγωγή ηλεκτρισμού από peltier?
Αν εννοείς την αντίστροφη διαδικασία, δηλαδή να παράγεις ρεύμα σε έναν αγωγό λόγω διαφοράς θερμότητας, τότε αυτό είναι το κανονικό φαινόμενο Seebeck.
(Στην ουσία, το peltier αναπτύχθηκε ως αντίστροφό του). Αυτό χρησιμοποιούν όλες οι διαστημοσυσκευές που πάνε σε μακρινές αποστολές μακρυά από το Ήλιο, και σε πολλές εφαρμογές σε απομονωμένες περιοχές, ιδίως για στρατιωτική χρήση. Αλλά χρειάζεται ραδιενεργά υλικά για να παρέχουν τη θερμότητα.

----------

